# Air flow



## paul nj shore (Jan 20, 2018)

I have a Smokn-IT mod #4 and I was thinking about doing the mail box mod , there is 
only one hole on the top about one inch. will that be enough for a draft ? 
  The unit is double wall stainless  I just set a dryer stack on top in this pix and as always
thanks for the help. 

      Paul nj shore


----------



## old sarge (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't know anyone who had done the mail box mod to their SI smoker, or for that matter, a SmokinTex or a Cookshack. There are some postings regarding thin blue smoke where the floor pan of a SmokinTex smoker has a couple of additional holes drilled in order to increase air flow so that the products from A-Maze-N would work properly. But the SI site has some folks using this same device without any modification. Not the mailbox but a start.  Good luck.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smokintex-1400-owners-out-there-help-me-get-tbs.133283/


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2018)

paul nj shore said:


> I have a Smokn-IT mod #4 and I was thinking about doing the mail box mod , there is
> only one hole on the top about one inch. will that be enough for a draft ?
> The unit is double wall stainless  I just set a dryer stack on top in this pix and as always
> thanks for the help.
> ...



Hi there and welcome paul!

Just last week I was curious about this and ran across the following post:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/amnps-mod-for-smokintex-and-smokin-it-smokers.126290/






In short they don't do a mailbox mod but they instead widen the existing hole in the bottom and drill an additional one.
I don't see why you couldn't do the same or take it a little bit further to do a mailbox mod.  

I would do so if I were in your shoes.  I'm a firm believer in the benefits of the mailbox mod :)
Report back with what you plan to do.  I hope this info helps!


----------



## paul nj shore (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks guys  when my SI#4 first arrived I drilled a 1 1/4" before I used it . I don`t have any problems with the 
AMPS burning sawdust or pellets, but the AMPS ends up next to the heating element plus you have to cover it from 
drippings I usually keep the meat towards the back. I know there are a few guys here that know how to solve these
problems I have seen their drawings helping people. I would just like to know before I start


----------



## tallbm (Jan 24, 2018)

Does it not have a trip tray? or does i just drop to the bottom and then out the back?
It would seem super messy without a drip tray that could be removed or foiled for easy cleanup.


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 24, 2018)

I just acquired a used SI 3 and after using a MES 30 and Mailbox mod with AMNPS for 5 years, I hope to do the same with the SI. It seems to me with your wall hanging mail box, and if you have a 1 1/4" hole in your SI, you could add a flexible line between the two.
My thoughts on drilling an additional air intake hole in floor of SI, I would do it off to the side of center so that liquid draining into drip tray would not be an issue. 
Good luck on your mod, I will be following.


----------



## paul nj shore (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks guys` if you look close you can see the drip tray is there, and I should have made clear that I enlarged the
drain hole. A few years back I was talking with  Martin " Digging Dog Farm " and he didn`t drill any holes and just 
set the tray on the bottom of his SI 4 and it worked fine. He was also thinking about the mailbox mod, I spoke with 
him recently and he said he didn`t get to do it. The knowledge on this site is awesome !!!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm curious as to how your mailbox mod comes out.  You would be the first I know of to do it and post it so please take lots of pics with notes :D


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2018)

Evening Paul...   I know folks that drill holes in their smokers like yours...  Air flow is very important for good clean smoke flavor...  I'm not a fan of exhaust in the top...  condensate can drip on the food...  One suggestion would be to insert 1" pipe nipple in the top of the side walls...  1" pipe is 1.05 ID..   I would put in 2 to start..  one each side on opposite corners...  then you can add 2 more if you think air flow is lacking...
For the AMNPS, think about lowering the drip pan 3" if you can and add "walls" to 3 sides...  Add legs to the AMNPS..
1-1/4" bolts to raise the AMNPS 1"..   that will give you 1/2" clearance to the smoker floor with the AMNPS in the drip pan..  You probably will have to drill a few more holes in the floor..
Now, the AMNPS is getting plenty of fresh air... no grease dripping on it... the only drawback is creosote may not condense out like it does in the Mailbox and flex duct..
If you can elevate the smoker body and drill a 3" hole in the bottom for a 90 deg. elbow to transition to flex and MB, that would eliminate other headaches...  If the floor is sloped to allow for drainage, keep the 3" hole on the high side so drippings go in the pan and not the elbow....  With the flex, elbow and MB, getting the smoker up about 12" would make like easier...   If you have any questions about my thinking, don't feel alone..  stand in line....    Dave
PS... now you need more exhaust holes...


----------



## paul nj shore (Jan 25, 2018)

WOW !  Thanks Dave that  that was quick !!!  And I was just going to drill a 3" hole on the side of the smoker
a lot to think about , and your right about the creo with the stack in the middle
  Thanks for taking the time. I actually got the Idea from Martin a couple of years back but he never did it

  Thanks again Paul


----------

